# Server Rebooted



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2004)

Apologies to anyone who was online between 320-340PM EST today.  I had to do an emergency reboot of the server as processor load was threatening to run away again. It's definately time to move to a server that can handle MT's traffic demands. I'm hopeful that the funding will be enough by this wednesday so I can place the order.

We're still short of our goal on the new server fund.  Information on how you can help can be found at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=16187

Thank you again.

- Bob


----------

